# 128kbps throttling. Will Lyft or Uber Apps Work?



## videoexpert3 (Oct 30, 2015)

I am about to hit my limit with T-Mobile. Once I hit my limit they will throttle my data at 128kbps. Will the Uber/Lyft/Google Maps apps work at that low speed?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have no problem when Virgin Mobile throttles my bandwidth. 
I use up my 3GB in a week and am throttled to 2G speeds. 
Uber works fine, Google Maps works fine for me.


----------



## videoexpert3 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

works fine on my end


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I have no problem when Virgin Mobile throttles my bandwidth.
> I use up my 3GB in a week and am throttled to 2G speeds.
> Uber works fine, Google Maps works fine for me.


wow, 3GB per week. Streaming video ? I only use about 3GB per month.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> wow, 3GB per week. Streaming video ? I only use about 3GB per month.


I live in an area without internet access. No cable TV, or internet up here in the mountains. 
I use 4G for my internet access.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ahh, that makes sense.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

With the throttling, in my experience, you may get pings but by the time you respond that will expire. once you are on a ride you should have no problems


----------

